# How do I remove books from my Android?



## chirurgeon (Jul 27, 2009)

I have looked through the menu, but there doesn't seem to be a move to archive or delete button for books.  I don't need all these books on my phone taking up space.

TIA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you touch and hold the title, a menu should come up.  One of the options is to delete.


----------

